# SOLD: Tanganyika Cichlids & Eel - Surrey



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD*

Simochromis Diagramma F1:
1male - 10 Females. (4-5")
Holding constantly. 2-3 Holding right now. 









Tropheus Muzi Wild Caught:
1 male - 2 females (4-5")









1 Mastacembalus Elipsifer Lake Tanganyika eel (7-8")








Pick up in Surrey.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

They need to go. Bump


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

Bummer bro... give me a shout


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

hey Kbuntu, You got PM


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Prices updated.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

YOUR KILLING ME!!!

i love thoose sinmochromis... 

what size tank do they need?


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

6 footer for sure. they will be 8"


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i have an empty 135.... i assume thats not quite big enough


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

they are in a 135 - 6 footer right now. Breeding machines those guys.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

kbuntu said:


> they are in a 135 - 6 footer right now. Breeding machines those guys.


your driving me nuts 

trying to do some reading on them... your name pops up a lot. what are you feeding them? what do i need to know. this is so tempting, because i know if i dont bite ill never see any like this again.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

NLS sparingly twice a day. I do 1-2 50% water changes a week. keep them in in a large group 1 male 10 females. If you have a second male he will be most likely get killed as soon as he shows spawning behavior. They are very similar to Tropheus and make great tank mates for Petrochromis, Eretmodus.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

tempting. thats all easy for me, im on well water, so ph is 8. + and waters free, just gotta go through my funds. i will let you know tonight some time via pm

thanks!


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

no worries. Let me know.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

one more question - why are you selling?


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Because, I simply don't have time at the moment.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

kbuntu said:


> Because, I simply don't have time at the moment.


makes sense. what kind of filtration are you using?


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

2 x Rena Xp3.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

6 Juvies Simochromis Sold


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

Tropheus Duboisi Sold.


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

All fish are gone!!


----------

